# Bolens Two-Stage



## MichiganBolensNut (Nov 24, 2015)

She isn't a walk-behind but figured there may be some people out there that would enjoy seeing a clean old 70's vintage Bolens snowblower. This one is currently mounted up to my HT-20 and does a number on snow removal when called upon. What I found to be one of the coolest things about it is that the chute rotation and angle control are all electric via a joystick. The motors that power it are straight out of a GM truck power window assembly (even stamped Delco on the motors). 

This unit is from around 1976 and had been used one time when I found it on CL. The white residue you see inside the housing is automotive wax. The previous owner was under the impression that if he slathered it with turtle wax that the snow wouldn't stick to it. May have worked better if they actually took the wax back off...

Pics show the day I got it home and the process of cleaning it up. There is a shot of one of the motors disassembled - both were inoperative when I got it from sitting for so long. Cleaned the oxidation off the brushes and contacts and they work like a champ again! Last picture is of it strapped to the tractor for the first time and out blowing snow.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice Vette in the background. 73 or 74?


----------



## MichiganBolensNut (Nov 24, 2015)

markd said:


> Nice Vette in the background. 73 or 74?


'74 L82 - wife's car


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice unit. Wish my JD was a two stage. It moves a lot of snow but the distance is a bit on the weak side. The rider only tosses it 20-25 feet on a good day where any of the walk behinds will pretty much double that.


----------



## MichiganBolensNut (Nov 24, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Nice unit. Wish my JD was a two stage. It moves a lot of snow but the distance is a bit on the weak side. The rider only tosses it 20-25 feet on a good day where any of the walk behinds will pretty much double that.


Thanks! Looked around for a year to find this one. These big two stage units are not terribly common. A vast majority of the Bolens tractor blowers you find are single stage. No real wonder though, as back in 1976, this blower cost just under half of what the tractor did...:eeek:


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice to see a tractor blower. Some day i will post my handy down tractor blower


----------

